# estimating work/stress load



## josephjcole (Jun 1, 2009)

My question is if there is a reasonably accurate method to record weekly training stress scores with out a power meter? Right now I always keep a training diary where I record time spent on the bike, type of ride, and max heart rate if doing intervals, hard group ride, or race.
I've had my Lactate Threshold measured, and have defined heart rate zones. Unfortunately my heart rate monitor doesn't keep track of how much time I spend in each of these zones. 
I guess I'm just wondering if there is a better method of keeping track of things. It seems like at least once a year my training creeps up on me and I end up worn a little thin. Is there a low budget way to more accurately keep track of training? I certainly can't afford a power meter, though maybe a slightly nicer heart rate monitor is within reach if people know of one which can be downloaded and help facilitate more accurate training records. A pencil and paper method would be even better though. I know this will not be as accurate....
any advice is much appreciated.
thanks
Joe


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

If you want to keep it really simple and doable by paper come up with some type of points system. For example give youself 1 point for every half hour you ride. And to account for intensity break your training into lets say 5 zones, where 1 is recovery and 5 is above your threshold.

If you go easily for one hour thats 2 points for time, then 1 point for each 30 for intensity so 2 more for a total of 4.

2hours of tempo is 4 for time, and 3x4 for intensity for a total of 16.

That allows you to compare day to day and total things up to compare week to week, and month to month.

That is only an example based on nothing scientific, I may well have over biased toward duration or intensity. My suggestion would be to try it yourself and work with it till you feel it works for you. Using a HRM to help with the intensity part would be fine but perceived exertion may also work.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

A used powertap can cost as little as $300-400, which is the cost of a nice HR monitor. I actually did calculated TSS all last year using a HR monitor, as I hadn't yet purchased a PM. It helped that I had a KurtKinetic trainer that had "power," so I could get a reasonable estimate of performance improvement using a standard xx minute test every few weeks.

Basically, I did the straight TSS calculation:
TSS=IF^2 * time(hrs) * 100

Where IF=Average HR / FTP HR * 0.925

Where FTP HR was calculated using a 60min FTP test. I multiplied by a factor of 0.925 because, for the few times I got my hands on a PM, my IF was ~7.5% higher than what my PM was saying. Among other things, this is most likely attributed to warm-up/cool-down and slow riding. Your HR does not increase linearly with power; when you are producing 0 watts, you still have a heart rate.

It worked fairly well. Comparing my old method to actual TSS using a power meter, I was within 10% for every week. That's probably as close as you will ever get using a HR monitor.


----------



## josephjcole (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions! They both sound good... Might have to try both of them for a while to see which fits best.

nitro- Howdy from a fellow Wisconsin biker...I did not know that power meters could be had for so cheap... still outside of my budget right now but might be possible at some point. I've had trouble with other heart rate monitors/cycling computers dieing on me. Is the powertap hub fairly reliable in your opinion? Purchasing used electronics always seems a little risky...
Also I assume that a '60min FTP test' is simply going as hard as you can for one hour and then taking your average heart rate? I have to admit I've always had difficulty with those kinds of tests as the motivation to give it your all is sometimes difficult when you are all by yourself on some country road...I'll give it a try though.

Kytyree- thanks for the suggestion... I guess it certainly doesn't get any simpler than that. I'll give it a go for a while and see how it goes

Joe


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

josephjcole said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! They both sound good... Might have to try both of them for a while to see which fits best.
> 
> nitro- Howdy from a fellow Wisconsin biker...I did not know that power meters could be had for so cheap... still outside of my budget right now but might be possible at some point. I've had trouble with other heart rate monitors/cycling computers dieing on me. Is the powertap hub fairly reliable in your opinion? Purchasing used electronics always seems a little risky...
> Also I assume that a '60min FTP test' is simply going as hard as you can for one hour and then taking your average heart rate? I have to admit I've always had difficulty with those kinds of tests as the motivation to give it your all is sometimes difficult when you are all by yourself on some country road...I'll give it a try though.
> ...


I bought a used 2007 powertap SL from a friend, but I completely understand your worry about buying used electronics (especially bike stuff). As a precursor to my post, PM = powermeter, PE = perceived exertion.

Powertaps had a bout of problems early on, but they seem to be mostly resolved by now. Saris' tech support is great, from what I hear. I've never dealt with them directly, though, as I've never had a problem.

Honestly, I find the easiest way to test your FTP is to do a 20min test on an indoor trainer (multiply average power by 0.95). That way, you know what it is throughout winter, the conditions are always the same, and it's only 20 minutes of suffering. Cover the PM screen and do it by PE. I've yet to complete a 60min FTP test outside where there are stop signs/traffic/left turns across traffic, etc. Indoor trainers suck in the summer, but it's only 20 minutes.

Like my other posts, I will again recommend reading this: http://home.trainingpeaks.com/power411.aspx If you actually get the powermeter, I _highly _recommend buying "Training and Racing with a Powermeter" by Hunter Allen and Andrew Coggan.


----------

